# Just Got Dropped



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Finally got low!!!!

The CAR looks about 100 times betta....but the RIDE needs to get aligned, balanced, and rotated......DAMN

Besides that what can I do about the rattling noise I hear when I am turning in or out to park....

ALSO wuz up with the Motivational site for the Koni bump stops and rear mounts ---Its down and I need to improve this ride quickly.

OH and BTW I know AROSPEED coils was not a good idea so I dont need to hear that....lol >>thanks


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

got pics? how much did you lower it? is the ride bouncy as hell? are you riding with stock shocks?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Finally got low!!!!
> 
> The CAR looks about 100 times betta....but the RIDE needs to get aligned, balanced, and rotated......DAMN
> 
> ...


Lowering a B14 a lot is not a good idea. Unless you are in it for looks and don't care abut handling which is cool if that's what you are into.

The Koni bumpstops are to replace your stock bumpstops. In the B14 in the rear, you really need it because the factory bumpstops are just about bottomed when the car is lowered 1.5".

Mike


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

since their coilovers I dont know exactly how low it is. Im thinking its about two inches. THe ride isnt really that boucy at all. Like I said MY alignment is off and I hear a loud rattling noise when I park but thats it.

I know I need the bump stops cuz every bump feels like IM bottoming out.

MY main concern is that noise right now......


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *since their coilovers I dont know exactly how low it is. Im thinking its about two inches. THe ride isnt really that boucy at all. Like I said MY alignment is off and I hear a loud rattling noise when I park but thats it.
> 
> I know I need the bump stops cuz every bump feels like IM bottoming out.
> 
> MY main concern is that noise right now...... *


How did you attach the collars to the shock body?

Gotta have them tight or they will rattle like hell.

Mike


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

So Mike,
I plan to get some springs ...1.5" drop....are you saying I wont need to replace bump stops?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

post some pics man...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ill be posting soooon......I hope ---Ive been saying this for a looong while now.

Dont got my own digi


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

andre said:


> *So Mike,
> I plan to get some springs ...1.5" drop....are you saying I wont need to replace bump stops? *


You don't absolutly have to but it helps. The Koni bumpstops are progressive and soft so bottoming out is way less harsh.

Mike


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

you got any pics??


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Gracias


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Hey Phatty*

What pedals are those? Does the gas pedal fit right? I bought some but the gas pedal is to long.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Classic XE the pedals are jsut some cheap ones that my partn got me years ago.. hte have been inboth of my cars that I have owned....they fit really well....I think my parent got them from like GI JOes here in Oregon....I am goign to get some betters looking ones soon though... peace


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i plan on going for the eibach spring set for my lowering and KYB gas shocks. But just one question will my ride be extreme bumpy and wat are the bumpstops and where can i get them in Los Angeles County?


----------

